# PC has No Display & Won't Boot



## UNiQU3 (Oct 12, 2006)

I need help! I’m not sure if my Mobo is fried or possibly my PSU damaged or maybe my RAM. My pc switches on but does not boot or beep and there is no display at all. Fans spin, power light is on and you can hear the HDD working but then stop and everything keeps running, my Mobo looks fine but nothing happens? I’m considering buying a new PSU to see if that makes a difference but I have my doubts that it will. Any ideas what could be wrong?
Thanks in advance


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Welcome to TSF: :wave: 



please give full system specs of your computer
including the psu maker and size
& what age is the machine


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

if you are in a hurry PSU is the place where I would start first but dont buy a junker look for antec or enermax of atleast 500 watts or more *generally* I dont know your system specs so really am just shooting in the dark

the PSU is the biggest trouble maker in the system a good PSU will cost at least $75.00 avoid the low cost ones they are no solution !


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

Pull the memory sticks out then power on the pc, it should beep. if no beep reinsert the memory and try the pc on another monitor.


----------



## UNiQU3 (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. I have my eye on a 640W PSU at a good price so I might start there. My pc specs are: WinPower 450W PSU, P4 3.2GhZ,Maxtor 250GB 16MB cache HDD, Nividia 128 graphics, 2 x 1GB DDR2 PC3200 RAM. My pc is less than a year old. I tried taking the memory sticks out and booting but no beep just does exactly as before? Anymore suggestions?


----------



## UNiQU3 (Oct 12, 2006)

Just tested another PSU. I only plugged the main board power connectors in because it did not have a SATA connection for my HDD. It didn’t do anything, still the same as before - powers up, fans spin but no display and no beeps, nothing more. Does this rule out the PSU as being the problem, the PSU I tested with was only 350W but surely when it just being plugged into the MoBo something should be displayed? 
I have also tried using the onboard graphics to see if my graphics card was faulty but still does not change anything. Anybody know what else could be causing this? Thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the psu you test with needs more watts than the original
when you disconnect h/d ect it does not make much difference to the power pull as the main power drawers are
cpu and video


----------



## UNiQU3 (Oct 12, 2006)

dai said:


> the psu you test with needs more watts than the original
> when you disconnect h/d ect it does not make much difference to the power pull as the main power drawers are
> cpu and video


I just tested my PSU from reading something in another topic about touching the green to a black wire and it runs fine but does this mean it's not the PSU causing the problem?


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

with the monitor on if you remove and reinsert the vga plug to your pc does the color change on your monitor?


----------



## UNiQU3 (Oct 12, 2006)

OMGmissinglink said:


> with the monitor on if you remove and reinsert the vga plug to your pc does the color change on your monitor?


Nope just tried that and nothing happens, the monitor is on standby as if it's not getting any signals.


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

on the monitors indicator if the monitor is connecting with the vga card, not the monitors/ display?


----------



## UNiQU3 (Oct 12, 2006)

OMGmissinglink said:


> on the monitors indicator


What do you mean by indicator?


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

usually on the monitor there's and indicator lite in the button or on the screen frame, should change colors when your monitor is on and you plug and unplug the monitor off the pc's vga card.


----------



## UNiQU3 (Oct 12, 2006)

The only light on my monitor is the on/off one. Is this me being stupid or is that what you ment?


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

yes the on/off should change colors when the monitor is on and you plug and unplug the monitor off the pc's vga connection.


----------



## UNiQU3 (Oct 12, 2006)

yeh it does not change colours though but it does detect it but then goes on standby even when the pc starts running.


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

pull the grapics card and reinsert the card. make sure the ram is seated firmly in the sockets. post again if any problems.


----------



## UNiQU3 (Oct 12, 2006)

still no change I don't know what else to do?


----------



## UNiQU3 (Oct 12, 2006)

Update: Apparently there could have been a surge during the night and my pc has no surge protector, what could have this done to my pc? Also if there were a surge would this affect anything else such as tv etc. because they seem fine.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if you live in a area prone to surges you should use an ups,computers are more prone to surges than other equipment


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

UNiQU3 said:


> still no change I don't know what else to do?


if the pc sounds like its booting properly/ usually one beep sound during boot?/ then replace the vga card.


----------



## UNiQU3 (Oct 12, 2006)

I've finally found the problem. My motherboard has been damaged from the surge and I'm currently drafting a letter to get a replacment under warrenty as it is under a years old. Thanks for your time!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

let us know how you get on


----------



## UNiQU3 (Oct 12, 2006)

AHH! Never simple! Took it to the shop and they wouldn't take it under warrenty because aparenlty a pin was bent! Now looking for a decent motherboard for around £100.


----------



## UNiQU3 (Oct 12, 2006)

need help choosing to do with my ram. can you use DDR pc3200 400mhz on a mobo which only supports DDR2 with speeds of pc4300?


----------



## UNiQU3 (Oct 12, 2006)

also just realised that my ram is high density crap


----------



## UNiQU3 (Oct 12, 2006)

Can you also tell me if you can run an 800fsb processor on a 1066fsb mobo? Would I need to set the bios up to run at 800fsb or will it do it automatically? thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

some m/b's have slots for ddr and ddr2 but you can only use one or the 
other
newer m/'s support 553 800 or 1066
you set the bios to auto detect
see what something like this cost in your part of the world for a intel cpu
http://usa.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=307&model=1179&modelmenu=1
amd
http://www.extremetech.com/article2/0,1697,1835764,00.asp


----------



## UNiQU3 (Oct 12, 2006)

thanks for the info dai. i just got my new m/b but my ram wont fit because its not ddr2. this is my new m/b: 
http://www.microdirect.co.uk/ProductInfo.aspx?ProductID=14498&GroupID=1093
looking to get some new ram now was thinking of this if my mum lets me :4-thatsba 
http://www.microdirect.co.uk/ProductInfo.aspx?ProductID=13500&GroupID=1654
what do you guys think about this,a good buy??
Thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it's a quality brand of ram,i see asus recommend this for the m/b
Kingston® HyperX® PC2-8500


----------



## UNiQU3 (Oct 12, 2006)

tried running my m/b without my ram. should something be displayed even though I do not have any ram in at all?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

no but you should receive the bios beep code thatit is missing


----------



## UNiQU3 (Oct 12, 2006)

hmm well i didnt even get a beep, it just did exacly as before i got my new m/b. could this mean it wasnt my m/b in the first place, maybe its my graphics card. should a pc load to windows without a graphics card in?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

only if it has an onboard graphics chip
take it out of the case and set it up on a piece of cardboard with
cpu
video
ram
speaker
don't connect the wires from the front case switches
start it by touching the 2 pins the 2 wires connect to on the motherboard from the start button
with a small screwdriver for a fraction of a second and see if you get post


----------



## UNiQU3 (Oct 12, 2006)

Just done what you said with my new ram and m/b and I am still getting exactly the same symptoms as before: fans spin, no display etc and no post. There is only two more components that it could be which I haven’t replaced, my graphics card or my CPU. Which do you think it could be, the obvious choice is the graphics card but I don’t have any money left so I cant replace any of them. I was thinking to test my graphics card in another pc if I can find one with pci-ex. What do you recommend to do now?


----------



## UNiQU3 (Oct 12, 2006)

*PC STILL wont POST*

I have replaced my m/b + memory thinking that would solve the problem. Turns out it didn't help at all, but I'm not complaning because I got some nice new hardware :grin: 

Anyways, the only other thing that I think it could be is my graphics card. Can you guys suggest anything else that it could be?  

Thanks :smile:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you need to get hold of a 550w quality supply to try in it


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

I merged post #36 back to this thread. Much easier for us too help you if you keep it all in the same thread.


----------



## UNiQU3 (Oct 12, 2006)

dai said:


> you need to get hold of a 550w quality supply to try in it


ok just ordered the 520W version of this: 
http://www.ocztechnology.com/products/power_management/ocz_modstream_power_supply

should have it by tomorrow so i'll let you guys know if it was a waste of money or not


----------



## UNiQU3 (Oct 12, 2006)

Well turns out that was a waste of money! I basicly have built a new system now, the only things I have kept are my graphics card and my processor. I have checked the processor, no abnormal discolouring etc. So it must be my graphics card right?


----------



## UNiQU3 (Oct 12, 2006)

Ordered an new CPU, the Core 2 Duo E6400 this should hopfully solve the problem after all!


----------



## UNiQU3 (Oct 12, 2006)

Guess what.... It didn't solve the problem!!! I don't know what to do now, I've replaced everything but my graphics card now so what do I do!? I've tried running with the onboard graphics and it make no difference this must mean that the graphics card isn't the problem right? But it's the only thing I havn't replaced?? Please help 
Thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

set it up out of the case on a piece of cardboard with 
cpu
onboard video
ram
speaker
reset the cmos to put it back to default
don't connect the front case switches and start it by touching the 2 pins on the m/b
and see if the post screens come up


----------



## UNiQU3 (Oct 12, 2006)

dai said:


> set it up out of the case on a piece of cardboard with
> cpu
> onboard video
> ram
> ...


ok, just tried exacly that but no change what so ever. To reset the cmos I took the battery out for a few mins is that enough time?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

yes if you moved the jumper over and back


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=65936


----------



## UNiQU3 (Oct 12, 2006)

dai said:


> yes if you moved the jumper over and back


I don't think I have a jumper on mine. It's a gigabyte board and there are just two pins nearby.


----------



## UNiQU3 (Oct 12, 2006)

I've read through that troubshooting guide and I've replaced my PSU so I think thats ok.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check your manual on the asrock board you just short the 2 pins and it acts the same as the jumper being moved across,your sounds the same
try it with one stick of ram at a time,try different slots
see if you get the bios codes it is missing when you remove it


----------



## UNiQU3 (Oct 12, 2006)

dai said:


> check your manual on the asrock board you just short the 2 pins and it acts the same as the jumper being moved across,your sounds the same
> try it with one stick of ram at a time,try different slots
> see if you get the bios codes it is missing when you remove it


Just tried that. No change again. The weird thing is I get no beep codes when all the ram is taken out.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

reseat the cpu


----------



## UNiQU3 (Oct 12, 2006)

ok i'll try it but doubt it will work because i've reseated it before and nothing changed. Going to go upto the shop I got most of my stuff from and make them tell me whats wrong and hopfully sort it! Any more ideas for the moment?


----------



## UNiQU3 (Oct 12, 2006)

nope no change.


----------



## UNiQU3 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try it with 1 stick of ram at a time and try different slots


----------



## UNiQU3 (Oct 12, 2006)

I've tried that nothing has changed. The weird thing is my processor isn't getting hot, could this indicate a motherboard problem even though it's brand new and so is my CPU.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

something is definatley a problem,get them to test each item to try and see if they can isolate it


----------



## Hippie (Oct 27, 2006)

Just went through the same thing on my "backup" PC. Just installed a new mobo and an Athlon XP 2400+ and went through the EXACT same grief. I finally yanked the mobo back out with the CPU and heatsink installed and that's when I noticed a copper shim that I had transferred from the old Duron between the CPU and heatsink had slipped out of place and was holding the heatsink off the CPU on one side. Luckily it was on top of the corner pads and didn't short out my CPU. I thought the clips had gone on hard but it was a brand new cooling fan so I assumed it was because they were new.......... Never assume. I removed the shim, re-seated the heatsink, stuck it back in and it fired right up and is working like a champ. It might not be something that simple in your case but more often than not it's something simple that "couldn't possibly be wrong". Walk away from it for awhile and then come back later and slowly strip it all back down and re-examine each piece as you remove it. Good luck, I feel your pain, I was just there a few hours ago. That's how I found this forum in fact, looking for a solution.


----------



## UNiQU3 (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks Hippie but It can be something like that in my case. Today I went back to the shop where I got my motherboard from and got them to test it for me. They had the exact same problem and were using different hardware. So they gave me a replaced motherboard of the same type and I went home fitted the basics so I could at least get a beep from it. Turns out it didn't solve a thing. That would normally make you think the CPU or PSU is the problem but I've replaced them! I went back to the shop and told him it's still not working so he tested that replacement motherboard and it was dead exactly the same as before. Ended up getting my money back and some advice saying stay away from gigabyte. 

Is it just me or is something weird going on here. It seems something of mine is killing their motherboards but all I put on when testing was the RAM, CPU and PSU connections! PSU and CPU are ruled out because they have been replaced. So that leaves me with the RAM right? Wrong, the RAM is brand new as is defiantly compatible with the board as is everything else. I’m stumped!! And so is everyone else I’ve spoken to. 

My last option I'm thinking of taking is trying a different brand of motherboard, probably AUSUS. The thing is if I get this board from the same shop and it gets killed again and I take it back, I think they won't give me my money back because it's the third time. 

Any comments will be appreciated


----------



## UNiQU3 (Oct 12, 2006)

UNiQU3 said:


> Thanks Hippie but It can be something


Sorry Can't not Can


----------



## Hippie (Oct 27, 2006)

Have you considered an exorcist? I shot off my mouth too soon, got home from work tonight and booted it up to do some fine tuning and the setup screen came up and all my changes were gone and it won't finish loadng Windows, tried a new CMOS battery and clearing CMOS but no go. :4-dontkno Back to to the drawing board. Is this FUN or WHAT?! :laugh: Good luck on yours.


----------



## Hippie (Oct 27, 2006)

Found my new problem but not sure what exactly happened unless it's the delayed result of my heatsink faux paus. I've toasted my first CPU! Burnt the H#!! out of it........ Stuck an old Athlon 1400 in it and it fired right up. Wasted a perfectly good Athlon XP 2400+, of all the countless times I've pulled and replaced CPU's with no problem and to fry one now................ guess the odds finally caught up with me. :sigh:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

have the psu checked out,just because it is new does not mean it is not faulty
if you can use a multimeter
http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=65936


----------



## UNiQU3 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hey guys!! I've finally fixed it!!!! OMG IM SOOOO HAPPY NOW. Three weeks with out my sexy machine  

I took the shops advice and got an different brand motherboard. This is my new sexy board: 
http://www.asus.com/products4.aspx?modelmenu=1&model=1198&l1=3&l2=11&l3=248

When I got it i didn't realise that it had ATI crossfire or a remote control. Shame I have a NiVidia graphics card. 

Anyway what seems to solve the problem was buying a different brand mobo and I also got my self a surge protector. So possiably it could have been either of them two which solved it. 

Well I'm happy now and thanks for all your help guys!!! I reccomend this site to anyone with a annoying problem  

Thanks again!!!!!!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

glad you finally got there


----------



## Hippie (Oct 27, 2006)

Congrats!


----------

